# Broken ankle with pics.



## Mark Grant (26 Dec 2015)

I had a bit of an accident last Wednesday and managed to dislocate & fracture my right ankle.





Ambulance arrived really quickly and as soon as I got to A&E the doctor said he needed to pull it (straight) immediately.




An X-ray showed that I had a Trimalleolar fracture-dislocation. I broke both sides and the back.
Surgery on Friday 18th, they fitted plates and screws as well as an artificial ligament as I had ruptured or torn mine!
So now I must not put any weight on that foot for 6 weeks and then it'll be possibly another 6 gradually letting it bear weight again. I spoke to the physio about cycling as part of the rehabilitation, I think the response whilst positive was a bit of a 'we'll deal with that when we come to it'.
Anyone else suffered a similar injury, how long before you were back on the bike?
Cheers.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

Should have been wearing a helmet!


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

More seriously, that is almost textbook in appearance - certainly done with style.

It is good news that things are progressing well(ish) as these complex fractures can have some nasty implications for circulation and mobility

For that reason a lone, no mater how frustrating it is, take care and do not push too far too fast


----------



## Sharky (26 Dec 2015)

Don't think it was as bad as yours seems to be, but broke mine at a "keep fit" class during the autumn. Was in plaster for 4 weeks, then a bit of physio and another 4 weeks getting to the stage where I could walk ok, then about 4 weeks on the turbo, before venturing out on the road. Fitness returns quite quickly and I found I was much more disciplined, having had an enforced rest. But I still get twinges and mine happened around 25 yrs ago.

Do you use clip less? Might find twisting the foot to release the shoe a problem?

Hope everything mends
Keith


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2015)

Nasty..as said take your time and build strength gradually ,your confidence in the strength of the ankle will take time.
good luck on a speedy return.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Dec 2015)

those pics made me wanna 

_*bad news alert*_ It'll probably ache for evermore in the cold weather, (my elbow and ankle tend to).

GWS and +1 for not rushing back into things


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2015)

OUCH sympathy’s without photo GWS


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

Owww


----------



## Citius (26 Dec 2015)

_"Oh no - I've broken my ankle - I know, I'll take a pic... "_

Seriously..????? I would have been shouting my fking head off....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (26 Dec 2015)

Ouchya, sore one.
Hope you're feeling a bit better now.
Rest up and get well soon, xx.


----------



## Oldfentiger (26 Dec 2015)

Similar injury in 1990, although my foot was pointing east instead of north. It didn't hurt much, until the consultant decided he would relocate things with a robust yank which actually shifted the bed a yard across the ward. That smarted a bit.
Lots of soft tissue damage which takes much longer to mend than bone does.
Six weeks in plaster, and I recall still limping two years later. On the upside it's pretty much normal now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2015)

Chuff!

Hope it heals soon :-/


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

smokeysmoo said:


> those pics made me wanna
> 
> _*bad news alert*_ It'll probably ache for evermore in the cold weather, (my elbow and ankle tend to).
> 
> GWS and +1 for not rushing back into things



I am off the bikes at the moment apart from short trips

I fractured my hip and pelvis on a mountain bike when a tree pulled out in front of me some twenty years ago

Now the arthritis is setting in and the cold and damp do not help

I was off the bike at the time for about two months before buying my first recumbent


----------



## Saluki (26 Dec 2015)

Ouch. Looks nasty.

Don't forget a broken bone, whether in plaster or not, means that you must not do the washing up for at least 6 weeks.

Get well soon.


----------



## Mark Grant (26 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> _"Oh no - I've broken my ankle - I know, I'll take a pic... "_
> 
> Seriously..????? I would have been shouting my fking head off....



I suppose I was quite surprised how little it hurt.
When it happened I hopped to the back door of the house I was working at, opened it and called.
' Mrs Robinson'
'_Yes_'
'I've just broken my leg.'
'_Shall I call an ambulance?_'
'Yes please'

I then sat and finished the coffee she had made my 5 minutes previously.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> Ouch. Looks nasty.
> 
> Don't forget a broken bone, whether in plaster or not, means that you must not do the washing up for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Get well soon.


Standing joke

I perform the administration of Radioactive Iodine for Thyroid problems and there are lots of restrictions

With the patient's consent we involve partners, husbands, and wives

Part of the restriction is that you can only prepare food with scrupulous hand hygiene for a period of time

Quite often we get "Thank you for that - I was afraid he would have to cook" or "Damn - I was looking forward to a couple of weeks without cooking"

In the latter case we offer to rescind the advice and ask the patient how long they would like their partner to cook

It is a good icebreaker to personalise something that can be too clinical


I will not share some of the answers we get to the issues of no intimate contact as they can be anything from funny to tragic


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Dec 2015)

My brother did his a couple of months back. I'm going back up North at the end of Feb and he's hoping to be back on bike by then. Hopefully by end of April for Donny finish of the Tour de Yorkshire he will be. He's diabetic so more worrying with circulation issues.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I suppose I was quite surprised how little it hurt.
> When it happened I hopped to the back door of the house I was working at, opened it and called.
> ' Mrs Robinson'
> '_Yes_'
> ...




OT

Something to be very aware of, in Fareham there is a railway bridge that has water flowing down the side it can be quite dangerous when icy

I witnessed someone coming off the bike last year

They insisted they were unhurt but my advice to take it easy until the fight or flight wore off

I was right as they did have a fractured ankle

The body has a natural response to disguise pain in order to allow you to escape whilst injured

Always consider this when examining yourself after an accident

It may not hurt now, but it will


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2015)

Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## subaqua (26 Dec 2015)

I used to do dislocating of ankles as a party trick from when I was 18 , up to about 21. I had mad he'd ankles badly as a teen playing rugby . Then I realised how much it hurt the next week or so . So I stopped and let the muscles and stuff get proper strength . Hurts in the cold . 

Kudos for the pics !


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> _"Oh no - I've broken my ankle - I know, I'll take a pic... "_
> 
> Seriously..????? I would have been shouting my fking head off....


That cause you aint from Hanworth innit


----------



## teaboy (28 Dec 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I had a bit of an accident last Wednesday and managed to dislocate & fracture my right ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teaboy (28 Dec 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I had a bit of an accident last Wednesday and managed to dislocate & fracture my right ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teaboy (28 Dec 2015)

Yep came off the bike picked up the same injuries as you pushed the bike home and did not cycle again for twenty years now trying to make up for lost time So good luck and I hope your back on a bike soon


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2015)

GWS.


----------

